# No one watching the Amgen tour of California?



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Starts today.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

I will be watching it and got a pretty cool app loaded on the droid last night that follows it all week It was linked off the TOC webpage. I also plan on riding the Harley out near Occidental /Freestone for stage 8 to watch the riders climb a bit since I am only about 20 miles away, would cycle over but plan on riding in town after to see the finish and check out the festival deal.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Tour Web Cast*

Not carried as advertised by NBC sports by the local able company. Nada. I am unable to find a working link showing live web cast. The one I found showed last years. Anyone have a link ? Thanks !!!

edit: searching found this:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/watching-tours-over-internet-304458.html

Will not work with iMac/Safari which will only upgrade to Flash 10.3. The web requires version 11. :thumbsup:


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

skitorski said:


> Not carried as advertised by NBC sports by the local able company. Nada. I am unable to find a working link showing live web cast. The one I found showed last years. Anyone have a link ? Thanks !!!
> 
> edit: searching found this:
> 
> ...


According to our NBC sports channel on Comcast it is on starting at 2pm pacific time.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

768Q said:


> According to our NBC sports channel on Comcast it is on starting at 2pm pacific time.


Wave Broadband, Rocklin, California. Residence is in Loomis, CA. Not happenin. Where are you located, approximately ? I went through all 600 channels and WAVE has no cycling. The web is too smart for me. Even after downloading new Flash player, no video. It doesn't help that all the "live" coverage is at least 4 hours old. According to Steephill the earliest coverage is 14:00 hrs PST, translation 2 PM west coast time.

Wave does carry "Comcast Bay Area Sports" bot that's Giants baseball, etc.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Found it !! Channel 720. We cut all the HD and premium channels May 1 to save $$$

So I'm SOL. Shiatt outta Luck

LOLZ

Enjoy the show friend !!

I guess I'll have to watch steephill.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

NBCSHD - NBC Sports HD - It is on directv channel 220 (sports pack) in my area. Stage 1 starts at 4:00 pm!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheesus K Rhist. Not gonna see it. After exhausting every link, I have to install Flash V 11. And that is incompatible with Mac OS 10.5.8. So another download. Who knows what else I just pasted into my hard drive. The install will not complete unless I select "Replace with Genio as Default web something... " That would replace Google as my search engine. 

Not happenin.

Too smart and too stupid for me.

Guess it's the Giants game. What a waste of time.

Euro Sport Finally. stopstream.com

Edit: Har Har Har - from another thread:



> Some time ago I installed iLivid to watch streaming video for something or other. It took over my browser and installed its own toolbar for searches and whatever. Didn't want it and had to spend a lot of time and effort figuring how to remove it.
> 
> Cycling fans always has an ad telling me that I need to "update" my flash video program to view content. I am slightly paranoid about controlling my own computer. Certainly an opportunity to install malware, or, like iLivid, nuisance ware. Has anybody installed this and what are the gotchas.
> 
> Never mind - took the trouble to search and seems to be malware.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

As usual, tons of picture breakup. Funny that the Giro can send pictures all the way from Italy with very few problems, but the producers of this thing can't even get problem-free pictures from California.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

First race I have watched. Very interesting. I guess many are used to it but it really bugs me. All the clowns, the blimpy suit spectators. Cars, motorcycles, all kinds crap waiting to get hit and cause a crash. Simply amazing to me as a first time viewer. I like how they showed the one rider take 6 water bottles then hand them off to his team. This is a righteous sport. Maybe rethinking the cable sports channel.


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

Support cars are weak. Get rid of the and let's have a real race.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

There's a race other than the Giro d'Italia? Who knew (or cares?)


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Meh.
Apparently "meh" is too short a poast.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

I applaud the remarkable restraint of PC owners the world wide.


----------



## turbofish (Apr 29, 2013)

Watching it now! Even though I'm a professional geek, I can barely work the remote to the TV. My wife set up the DVR to record anything cycling related!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

superg said:


> I applaud the remarkable restraint of PC owners the world wide.


PC owners?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, this is a weird thread. If you want to watch this race on TV, just tune to the NBC Sports Channel. If you don't get this channel, you are truly SOL for this medium.

If you want to watch the race on the internet, go to amgentourofcalifornia.com. Click on Tour Tracker, where you will be regaled with maps, profiles, text update, time gaps, and live video feed.

JSR


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I watched. I wish they'd quit showing that idiot with the football helmet and big horns on TV. I think it encourages him. I think he should be arrested for endangering the riders.

I watched a live re-stream of eurosport, because I don't have NBC sports. No live video feed through legit feeds this year.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Tour of California is on but I want to watch the Giro, which isn't on. At least I can watch a bike race on TV.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry to you guys that don't get NBC Sports, it is strange that cycling is RARELY on the tube whereas you can almost always find a poker game or even bowling? I just read an article the other day that cycling is the new golf so you think it would be on a lot more. NBC is replaying it tonight at 10 pm pacific if you have NBC and missed it, gonna be a good tv week, will be going out to Occidental -Freestone area to watch it LIVE (20 minutes from home) next Sunday for the last stage. ;-)


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the sports package on DirecTV - so I'm going to be watching both the Giro and the ToC.

Excellent win by Westra today - nice bike and kit BTW


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

That was Jens Voight carrying the water. Whatta guy! Those guys must need IVs tonight. 105 degrees. Wow.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought Andy was going to put a smack down on that one fan with the cardboard face. Crazed fans running along side the riders with big carboard objects are definitely a hazard.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought the crazy fans and props were pretty tame compared to the European classics. It was just so hot the riders were really suffering.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

It's 2013. Learn how torrents work already and watch, everything.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh sure...steal it.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Or you can watch it for free on the TOC website... No stealing necessary.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I have Eurosport. I noticed that there are daily uploads of the Giro and TOC on TPB. That's the way it is. Don't like it, don't visit the website. Just putting it out there.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

bwbishop said:


> Or you can watch it for free on the TOC website... No stealing necessary.


According to the website:

• Live coverage of the final two hours of the race each day – new this year, an *audio-only* option 
• Full start-to-finish coverage via GPS, race situation and up-to-the-minute text commentary throughout the race
• Video on demand clips of the race and stage recaps *after each day’s finish *

There is no live streaming on the TOC website, unlike past years.


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

There is live video streaming on the aToC website. watched it yesterday evening. Having said that, it was frustrating watching the screen freeze every 30 seconds.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

If you have a silly phone, there are iOS and android aps with live streaming and audio. The video was pretty good, no freezing on my phone.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

The coverage yesterday was pretty decent. I thought the video was good - as is typical the pictures were inconsistent over the big climb but that's the same in just about every televised race.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Surprized someone who is really into this race hasn't started a real thread for it yet...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You can almost always get a stream of most major races in these places (two free and one with acceptable fees):

Giro d'Italia Live Video Streaming, Photos, Results - Cycling Live Race Coverage - Watch Cycling TV | www.cyclingfans.com

steephill.tv bike travelogue and procycling live coverage

Cycling.TV - The Online Digital Cycling Magazine


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

I watched them when they rode near my home this morning - it was already 97F with 15% relative hum. The peloton and breakaway were not riding very fast, going into a growing headwind.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

homeboy Pat McCarty in the break! One of these 4 will win the stage.. sadly, one of them is Chavanel


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Just watched the end of today's stage ... that had to suck climbing in that heat on those grades! Just about every rider needed help after crossing the line ... those that made it that far at least!

Hard, hard stage...


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Just not the same after all the doping positives and allegations being proven true. Can't seem to get into the rhythm of it, and not knowing which folks are on which drugs,
takes all the excitement out of it.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

The tour tracker has not been all bad for me. Aside from a temporary outage, the feed has been decent with no stops and starts, but just an occasional fuzzy picture. It's good enough for listening while at work. Then I can catch the replay at home.

That finish looked brutal.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone know who the Omega rider was the fell over before he finished. Looked like he was in pretty bad heat distress.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I think they said his name on the telecast (I'm too lazy to go back right now and listen for it) ... but he looked "Cooked". 

I love how "Paul and Phil" were talking about how little time he had to get back on the bike to make the time cut and made no mention about him having heat related health issues and shouldn't continue! It was basically just ... throw some water on him so he can get back on his bike and finish the stage.

Those guys were hurting "Bad" at the end of the stage ... The one guy throwing ice down his shorts made me laugh a little, but it had to be freaking hot to do that!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Carbon you can revel in my ignorance and lameness. :aureola:

"_It's 2013 and learn how to download malware, spam and endless useless clogging crap you never heard of._"

Try any of the links referenced with Mac OS and Safari without at least four "attacks".:idea:


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> PC owners?


As in not jumping on the Mac user having problems with Flash.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Lawson Craddock!!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Durt said:


> Lawson Craddock!!


Yeah man and Aggie Chad Haga too! Pat McCarty in the break... Texas boys know how to ride in the heat!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wookiebiker said:


> ... The one guy throwing ice down his shorts made me laugh a little, but it had to be freaking hot to do that!


I've done that myself... one of the best ways to cool off, IMO. Also, that clip would make an awesome animated gif.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Also, that clip would make an awesome animated gif.


Yea ... when threads get a little "Hot" it would make a great "Cool Down" gif


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> I think they said his name on the telecast (I'm too lazy to go back right now and listen for it) ... but he looked "Cooked".
> 
> Those guys were hurting "Bad" at the end of the stage ... The one guy throwing ice down his shorts made me laugh a little, but it had to be freaking hot to do that!


Here is a quote from the Radio Shack website. Looks like it was pretty bad for two guys.


> Marco Pinotti (BMC) and Peter Serry (Omega Pharma-QuickStep) were immediately placed in ambulances and taken to a local hospital for observation, Pinotti able to cross the line but feeling dizzy and Serry stopping within 500m of the finish line, unable to continue.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

I haven't been watching cycling for long, but I've never seen a finish like that. Those guys were done.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Watching and recording, definitely a difference between US and Euro reporting, I could do without looking at the reporter on the motorcycle during his commentary.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

skitorski said:


> I like how they showed the one rider take 6 water bottles then hand them off to his team. This is a righteous sport. Maybe rethinking the cable sports channel.


Domestique - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

mikerp said:


> Watching and recording, definitely a difference between US and Euro reporting, I could do without looking at the reporter on the motorcycle during his commentary.


Funny, I kind of like that - a very "American" thing to do - take the spectator directly into the action - it's democratic and gimmicky, definetly not the way a race would be covered in Europe.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

rufus said:


> As usual, tons of picture breakup. Funny that the Giro can send pictures all the way from Italy with very few problems, but the producers of this thing can't even get problem-free pictures from California.


Yeah, I feel the same way - here we are in California, U.S. of friggin' A., the broadcaste capitol of the world and we're getting more picture break-up than in Europe - pretty sad.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> There's a race other than the Giro d'Italia? Who knew (or cares?)


Yuk-yuk - you too funny!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wookiebiker said:


> Hard, hard stage...


Agreed. That was almost inhuman - perhaps they should have shortened that stage?

They should have water sprayers on the side of the road to give the riders a cool-off - but I suspect water conservation regs in Cali would stop that.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

LostViking said:


> They should have water sprayers on the side of the road to give the riders a cool-off - but I suspect water conservation regs in Cali would stop that.


I was thinking the same thing, add some misters/sprayers along the route, they do it at the amusement parks.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

mikerp said:


> I was thinking the same thing, add some misters/sprayers along the route, they do it at the amusement parks.


Those cool mist fans you see on the sidelines at NFL games in hot climate.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Funny, I kind of like that - a very "American" thing to do - take the spectator directly into the action - it's democratic and gimmicky, definetly not the way a race would be covered in Europe.


The guy on the motorbike also knew what he was talking about and showed some evidence of wit. Overall, I think the coverage at ATOC so far has been great.

Yesterday's stage was one of the most torturous I've ever seen. It was borderline cancel the race conditions, I wouldn't be surprised is somebody complains. I was worred someone was going to die of heat exhaustion. Matt Busche said he lost count after 30 bottles, that's insane.

I'm sure the final climb was like trying to redline in a sauna. At the base, the cameras picked up Gilbert saying "c'est trop" out loud and then he simply stopped pedaling. The finish was an absolute mess the likes of which I don't think I have ever seen. The image of a bright pink Craddock shoveling ice into his shorts was simultaneously hilarious and scary. Mancebo and Rogers in particular looked awful coming over the line. Rogers was literally grey and had sweat streaming down his face. Mancebo almost fell over and needed to be caught. 

On the other hand Tejay looked awfully cool and collected. Mattias Frank absolutely killed that climb as well, huge props. Deignan held it together nicely as well, that guy can apparently handle heat. 

I think Tejay realized that there was no reason to kill himself for the stage win and that not having to defend yellow is probably a good idea at this point. Tejay looks lean and mean this year. He's going to be tough. It did crack me up that he promptly took off every stitch of clothing in the finish tent right in front of the cameras. No need for modesty in such a situation.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> There's a race other than the Giro d'Italia? Who knew (or cares?)


The ATOC is really not a race. The GFNY this weekend will have more actual "racing" in it. No....Its a tour for the pros who want some time stateside while simultaneously "training" with drunk morons in gorilla suits cheering them on.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I will be riding my bike to watch them on the course when they reach Santa Rosa...Can't wait to see the pro's in the area.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

dmaciel said:


> I will be riding my bike to watch them on the course when they reach Santa Rosa...Can't wait to see the pro's in the area.


We rode out San Pascual Valley Rd, the first climb on stage 1 in Escondido, and stopped and waited for them to pass. Our group organizer had his wife and some others parked up there with a sun tent, some cold water and sandwiches. We then continued on up behind them and looped back into town to watch the finish. It was a hot miserable day but a lot of fun. I went through an epic amount of water for a 42 mile ride. Easily two gallons.


----------



## Wyatt963 (Oct 11, 2008)

This years Tour of California has to be the hardest one I've seen yet.
For stage 2 yesterday, I was 150 meters from the finish, and the grade at that section was around 22%.
Between the heat and the insane grade of the tram road, the best cyclists in the world looked human, absolutely amazing.
This could be one of the hill finishes world wide, if they just move the race a couple of weeks back into April, when the temps are not as bad.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Yesterday's stage was one of the most torturous I've ever seen. It was borderline cancel the race conditions, I wouldn't be surprised is somebody complains. I was worred someone was going to die of heat exhaustion. Matt Busche said he lost count after 30 bottles, that's insane.


I think in hindsight they'd have rerouted the course and finished in Palm Springs proper. Heat stroke is not only life threatening, but even if survived can end the career of a rider. That was scary stuff to see yesterday.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

well now we have the proof. 
How easy is the tour of California? Even Andy can make the break


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Funny, I kind of like that - a very "American" thing to do - take the spectator directly into the action - it's democratic and gimmicky, definetly not the way a race would be covered in Europe.


Hasn't the Vuelta Spanish broadcast been using a guy on a motorbike in the peloton for years? All I recall from listening to Delgado and the other guy is them saying, "si, si...Juan Carlos?", and then Juan Carlos jumps in.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Paul just mentioned that 5 riders went to hospital yesterday for IV saline / rehydration. 

I thought UCI required no needles? Not being snarky, just trying to understand if there's a TUE for this, or what


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Agreed. That was almost inhuman - perhaps they should have shortened that stage?
> 
> They should have water sprayers on the side of the road to give the riders a cool-off - but I suspect water conservation regs in Cali would stop that.


Seriously, they should have. I've been out in hot weather (NE, so hot means 95F + 95% Humidity) on say a 25 mi ride and wanted to just ride into the city reservoir (sadly that's illegal). 100mi in 105F heat, no wonder the some of the riders were looking zoned out near the end!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Funny, I kind of like that - a very "American" thing to do - take the spectator directly into the action - it's democratic and gimmicky, definetly not the way a race would be covered in Europe.


Except that the French did it already sticking Jalabert on the back of a moto and having him give commentary during the tour. Hell I have seen riders give interviews in Euro races to people during the roll out.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Paul just mentioned that 5 riders went to hospital yesterday for IV saline / rehydration.
> 
> I thought UCI required no needles? Not being snarky, just trying to understand if there's a TUE for this, or what


There must have been. If the alternative is heat stroke...


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

Today's course winds through my neighborhood. Very excited to watch it after work. I am in Canada for the week and the coverage on TSN is the full Euro coverage with Paul and Phil commenting. Their tidbits to tell about Cali are funny being a local when compared to watching them talk on other tours.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

*No one watching the Amgen tour of California?*

No one is watching Tyler Farrar. Least favorite American rider ever. 

Time for Garmin-Sharp to pull the cord.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Mordy said:


> *Today's course winds through my neighborhood.* Very excited to watch it after work. I am in Canada for the week and the coverage on TSN is the full Euro coverage with Paul and Phil commenting. Their tidbits to tell about Cali are funny being a local when compared to watching them talk on other tours.


We noticed your front yard...nice Xeriscaping...but can you help the environment and stop those jet packs blowing sand about 

Nice to see the heat down 20 or so F...helped the broad wind-up for the sprint. I think the watts put out could have lighted Staples Center. 

Our stage 3 winner is simply a beast...


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

skitorski said:


> Carbon you can revel in my ignorance and lameness. :aureola:
> 
> "_It's 2013 and learn how to download malware, spam and endless useless clogging crap you never heard of._"
> 
> Try any of the links referenced with Mac OS and Safari without at least four "attacks".:idea:


If you are on a Mac look into Little Snitch.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan didn't grab any podium butt. That sucks.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

El Scorcho said:


> *No one watching the Amgen tour of California?*
> 
> No one is watching Tyler Farrar. *Least favorite American rider ever*.
> 
> Time for Garmin-Sharp to pull the cord.


Maybe a bit harsh that bold ^ , but I will say any notoriety put out for pre-race expectations on a sprint stage or the lack of any Paul and Phil love on the call at 1K out, in a US race, does speak volumes.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

mikerp - thank you !! You just helped push a new cyclist over the edge of no return into being a participant as well as a spectator of the best. :thumbsup:

That's a great explanation.

The lack of USA mainstream coverage is deplorable.

Money Talks. So when I leave my current cable for satellite so I can have NBC sports I can vote with my pocketbook.

The Mac Problems, eh, wth ?? Probably do better on my Android smart phone.


Some comments from the peanut gallery. Regarding the comments about water misters, etc.

NO WAY !!

This sport is unique and wonderful. No need to lower it to the standards of the NFL or the NBA.

If it's too brutal out, slow down. - Rookie newb comment. :17:


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

trouble with yesterday's heat is that it determined the race outcome, not the course. The final climb was survival, not racing. The climbing wasn't very fast as a result and many potential contenders basically broke down due to the heat (which was also extremely dangerous for riders just coming from a cold Europe). VAM, a measure of ascent speed was pretty low on the last climb (around 1200) and would have been much faster and better racing in more moderate heat.



skitorski said:


> mikerp - thank you !! You just helped push a new cyclist over the edge of no return into being a participant as well as a spectator of the best. :thumbsup:
> 
> That's a great explanation.
> 
> ...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> trouble with yesterday's heat is that it determined the race outcome, not the course. The final climb was survival, not racing. The climbing wasn't very fast as a result and many potential contenders basically broke down due to the heat (which was also extremely dangerous for riders just coming from a cold Europe). VAM, a measure of ascent speed was pretty low on the last climb (around 1200) and would have been much faster and better racing in more moderate heat.


Riders who do well in the cold get a benefit when it is snowing and cold. Why should the riders who can take the heat not get a benefit? Everyone raced the same conditions, and race officials allowed feeding very early and very late into the race. It was a fair but extreme race. People don't complain in the Tour Down Under, and it is melting hot there too. Oh yeah, the riders come from the dead of winter to Australian summer too BTW.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Riders who do well in the cold get a benefit when it is snowing and cold. Why should the riders who can take the heat not get a benefit? Everyone raced the same conditions, and race officials allowed feeding very early and very late into the race. It was a fair but extreme race. People don't complain in the Tour Down Under, and it is melting hot there too. Oh yeah, the riders come from the dead of winter to Australian summer too BTW.


really? which parallel universe did you live in this spring where races were no cancelled and shortened due to cold and snow? 
Which climb in tour of down under would you say is comparable to the last climb on stage two? 
when they ride in conditions where the riders get frost burns hitting the deck you might have a point.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

den bakker said:


> really? which parallel universe did you live in this spring where races were no cancelled and shortened due to cold and snow?
> Which climb in tour of down under would you say is comparable to the last climb on stage two?
> when they ride in conditions where the riders get frost burns hitting the deck you might have a point.


So if it is shortened (Milan San Remo) does it not still favor someone who rides well in the cold? Do you ever actually watch pro cycling outside of the ToC and the grand tours? This spring was brutally cold. I used Tour Down Under to illustrate riders going from extreme winter cold to excruciating heat, not trying to compare the climbs mr literal. Do you honestly think riders only suffer in the heat while climbing?
View attachment 280740


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spookyload said:


> So if it is shortened (Milan San Remo) does it not still favor someone who rides well in the cold? Do you ever actually watch pro cycling outside of the ToC and the grand tours? This spring was brutally cold. I used Tour Down Under to illustrate riders going from extreme winter cold to excruciating heat, not trying to compare the climbs mr literal. Do you honestly think riders only suffer in the heat while climbing?
> View attachment 280740


usually when a post starts with "so" it is followed by some dumb ass strawman argumentation. this was no exception. 
the usual ad hom followed. 
they took out the coldest part of Milano-san remo because it was too cold and was a danger to the riders. 
riders passed out on their bike on stage two, normally an indication you have crossed the line.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

den bakker said:


> usually when a post starts with "so" it is followed by some *dumb ass strawman argumentation. this was no exception. the usual ad hom followed.* _( Are you trying to sound like a tool?)_
> they took out the coldest part of Milano-san remo because it was too cold and was a danger to the riders.
> riders passed out on their bike on stage two, normally an indication you have crossed the line.


You win. You are super smart and all knowing. I will not continue to drag this thread down your know it all hole.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

AdamM said:


> I think in hindsight they'd have rerouted the course and finished in Palm Springs proper. Heat stroke is not only life threatening, but even if survived can end the career of a rider. That was scary stuff to see yesterday.


I agree. They should have shortened the route and moved the finish line way closer to the bottom of the final climb.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Some of us need to step away from the keyboard and ride a while :aureola:


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

a 66 year old amateur racer has a 20% faster time up the Palm Springs climb - on a cooler day. The ToC peloton rode moderate tempo until the last climb. Even still, it was too hot to race normally on the climb. My point is that extreme conditions like that simply turn the race into a spectacle and isn't good racing, as shown by the 1200 VAM of the first finishers. 



spookyload said:


> Riders who do well in the cold get a benefit when it is snowing and cold. Why should the riders who can take the heat not get a benefit? Everyone raced the same conditions, and race officials allowed feeding very early and very late into the race. It was a fair but extreme race. People don't complain in the Tour Down Under, and it is melting hot there too. Oh yeah, the riders come from the dead of winter to Australian summer too BTW.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Skewer said:


> Sagan didn't grab any podium butt. That sucks.


The brunette podium girl... Um... Wow.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiro11 said:


> The brunette podium girl... Um... Wow.


Ummm, this.

And how 'bout that boy Sagan!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

rufus said:


> Hasn't the Vuelta Spanish broadcast been using a guy on a motorbike in the peloton for years? All I recall from listening to Delgado and the other guy is them saying, "si, si...Juan Carlos?", and then Juan Carlos jumps in.


Good spot ... I think you're right.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Weather conditions are part of Pro Racing*

While the conditions on Monday were brutal bad conditions are part of Pro cycling, check out Andy for example...


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Hiro11 said:


> The brunette podium girl... Um... Wow.


This. Yowza.


----------



## c.rod (Apr 30, 2013)

how long does it take to finish a stage? i had to dvr yesterdays race and it seemed like they only covered the last 2hrs on tv


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

they only cover the last few hours - too bad since most of the action is early on in establishing a break. Stages take 3-5 hours 




c.rod said:


> how long does it take to finish a stage? i had to dvr yesterdays race and it seemed like they only covered the last 2hrs on tv


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Regarding the heat, the weather. It was unseasonably hot. Escondido isn't normally that hot, neither is Palm Springs. That's God, mother nature, Al Gore, whatever. Hell, a storm could have blown in with 3 days of 58 deg and rain. They can't change the dates. They close roads, highways, etc. That's the breaks. Surely you guys understand and appreciate this.


----------



## c.rod (Apr 30, 2013)

im sure the terminator,,, i mean govenor could have pulled some strings.... 

oh yeah. usa, usa, usa. usa


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I was fairly surprised to hear Andy say this was one of his top 3 hardest climbs ever. Not because of the difficulty but because the heat had body in a bad place. He said his heart rate was up there.


----------



## MasiGranCriteriumLady1989 (May 16, 2013)

Definitely watching.This and the Giro are making each day!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

There was a lot of Tyler hate on this thread yesterday.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

He sprinted very smart at the very time Sagan made a huge blunder. It worked. Tyler is always just right there, and today he got what he earned. Nice job. I am not a Farrar fan at all, but I appreciate hard earned victories.


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

c.rod said:


> im sure the terminator,,, i mean govenor could have pulled some strings....
> 
> oh yeah. usa, usa, usa. usa


Just so you are a little more up on current events, the terminator is no longer the Governator.


----------



## MasiGranCriteriumLady1989 (May 16, 2013)

Eurosport 2 on line free streaming of the Amgen every day. It's on your computer.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spookyload said:


> He sprinted very smart at the very time Sagan made a huge blunder. It worked. Tyler is always just right there, and today he got what he earned. Nice job. I am not a Farrar fan at all, but I appreciate hard earned victories.


Yeah, he's not the fasted guy in the field typically, but there are other guys in that boat that win more. Maybe he's finally getting a feel for the sprint, or this is just another fluke (I hope not, he's a nice guy).


----------



## c.rod (Apr 30, 2013)

oh yeah,.. i forgot about that. lol


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, now that was some big-time racing today.

I'm pretty sure the streets of Avila Beach are hurting after the whipping Jens gave them!

JSR


----------



## DaveW88 (Sep 3, 2006)

The best race I have seen in a long time. A break that actually succeeded and a bold move by a veteran to take the win.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Watched the race come by today just outside Los Olivos...

View attachment 280835


View attachment 280836


View attachment 280837


View attachment 280838


View attachment 280839


View attachment 280840


View attachment 280841


View attachment 280842


View attachment 280843


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

So cool that Jens took this stage!


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Where are all the guys that say this race sucks?

Jens initiated the split, did most of the work in the break, and then dropped them all for the win.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

That was really enjoyable to watch. The wily veteran with the double move!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

These links are invalid. So says the Admin. Thanks for the effort. Looks like you need a URL ????



chudak said:


> Watched the race come by today just outside Los Olivos...
> 
> View attachment 280806
> 
> ...


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes! I love seeing Jens Voigt win. Congrats old man! :thumbsup:

Also, what's up with the Jamis team not helping the United Healthcare team with the chase? They have the yellow jersey, they should've been up front. Oh well, that's why they're not a Grand Tour team I guess.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

2 things remarkable about this race

1. Most of the time long, wide and empty roads.

2. Too many clowns in disguise running along with the racers


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

BassNBrew said:


> ...Jens initiated the split, did most of the work in the break, and then dropped them all for the win.


Why did he do it?

--- “Just cause chaos and mayhem? Isn’t that a good enough reason?”

--- “Two reasons: Make everybody suffer, make everybody tired. … those were the two main reasons.”

Asked who could replace him.

--- “I think it would take maybe two persons. One to do the funny part, and one to be the bike rider.”

Ya gotta love this guy.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Really great tactics in this race. It was something to see the echelon move by Radio Shack. Good stuff for Tejay, Sagan, Farrar, Hushovd and others to join. And then topped off by an attacking Voigt for the win. Oh, and I loved that Sagan sitting in at the back saving himself for the sprint came to nothing. Aside from Jamis not helping with the chase, just not having their man closer to the front was another big error.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

If you want to do your eyeballs a favor, do an image search for Joanna Zanella. 

That is all.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Fireform said:


> If you want to do your eyeballs a favor, do an image search for Joanna Zanella.
> 
> That is all.


She's hot but I think I'm a bigger fan of Allison...


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

looigi said:


> Why did he do it?
> 
> --- “Just cause chaos and mayhem? Isn’t that a good enough reason?”
> 
> ...


Just caught up on the DVR - Jens is still the Man! And Tejay really gave 110% on the ITT; phenomenal performance :thumbsup:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

TJ is the coolest young man in pro cycling. Great attitude always, a real team player and very deserving of this TOC win!


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Peter Sagan is a beast! Now go grab some podium girl butt.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Skewer said:


> Peter Sagan is a beast! Now go grab some podium girl butt.


I was watching in the Boston market and it got preempted with 2 minutes to go! Suck!

What was the finish like?


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan was 3rd going into the sprint and walked right past the 2 riders.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

impressive how much young American talent there is and how much more aggressive the smaller teams were this year.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> impressive how much young American talent there is and how much more aggressive the smaller teams were this year.


Agreed. I think everyone stepped it up a notch.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Props to Van Garderen, I was pulling for him hard all week and I'm really glad to see him take home the GC. Its nice to have something involving American cycling in the media that doesn't involve Lance.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Fireform said:


> If you want to do your eyeballs a favor, do an image search for Joanna Zanella.
> That is all.


Hmm, she seems to have packed on a few pounds at this year's ToC :-/


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

tom_h said:


> Hmm, she seems to have packed on a few pounds at this year's ToC :-/


Yeah, most of it was in her caboose.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Yeah, most of it was in her caboose.


Does her no harm in my book.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Fireform said:


> If you want to do your eyeballs a favor, do an image search for Joanna Zanella.
> 
> That is all.


What does this have to do with the topic of discussion?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> What does this have to do with the topic of discussion?


Thread is about Tour of California.
Joanna Zanella was at the Tour of California.


Oh I don't know.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Special Eyes said:


> What does this have to do with the topic of discussion?


She's one of the podium girls. Did you do the search? You might want to look for a sense of humor while you're at it.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I searched, and came up with a model smothered in too much makeup. Probably not that attractive without it. I didn't see anything funny in the search or the model, even though I have a fine sense of humor.

I guess I was watching the race. You know, the bike riders in the background?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm sure you're a hoot. I'm as attuned to the racing as anyone.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> Yeah, I searched, and came up with a model smothered in too much makeup. Probably not that attractive without it. I didn't see anything funny in the search or the model, even though I have a fine sense of humor.
> 
> I guess I was watching the race. You know, the bike riders in the background?



View attachment 281111


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Finally had the time to watch stage 8 on the DVR and found out that the first hour of the recording is hockey and the last 10 miles is missing even though the DVR is set to record 60 mins past the end. F%&1ng NBC! UGH! Can I still find it online somewhere? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> I didn't see anything funny in the search or the model, even though I have a fine sense of humor.


*pause*


----------

